# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Nimbus Grey TT RS for Sale in Germany



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Longtime TT enthusiasts need no introduction to the color Nimbus Grey. This subtly metallic shade was one of the most popular colors offered on the first generation TT. And, while quattro GmbH boss Stefan Reil tells us he's built an RS 5 with this color, this is the first time we've seen it painted on a newer TT... and a TT RS no less. The car was found for sale on Mobile.de (kind of like Germany's AutoTrader). Check out more photos and details after the jump. Thanks Hans Z. for the tip.

* Full Story *


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Hot. :thumbup:


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

pretty ugly color imo, but here's my favourite video of TT RS this far:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM6yMZozpO0


----------



## wunde (Mar 26, 2006)

I love that color. Best TT color second only to aviator gray.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHRUpzg4oNI


----------

